# Over 50 Donor Egg IVF - Latvia?



## BabyVacancy (12 mo ago)

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this site but thought I would check it out to see if anyone can share similar experience and give advice!

in 2017 me and my H embarked on IVF and ventured down the donar egg path (due to my age etc) with a clinic in Leeds who partnered with a clinic in North Cyprus. The Leeds clinic was great, however the first cycle in Cyprus wasn't so good as they used lower 'grade' eggs than the Leeds clinic would have recommended, and therefore not surprisingly was unsuccessful. The Cyprus clinic offered the next round at half price, so we ventured across again but again not successful and we decided due to finances and emotional stress that we would call it a day. I might add that the clinic was a bit of a production line so I was a bit uneasy about the right eggs/sperm going to the right location, and the doctor being on a conference call with Turkey whilst he was inserting the eggs into me!

Since then I have often wondered if we had tried a different clinic abroad if things would have turned out differently.

We're now in a position financially to look at this again, although I am nearly 5 years older at 53 years (he's 39) but I will have time (semi retiring) and it might be our last shot at having children. I've seen that there are clinics in Latvia that will work with women aged up to 55 years and wonder if anyone else has used them or had similar experience to me?


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

May help you









Recommendations for clinics for over 50s


hi We're looking for a clinic that would accept a 55 year old woman for DE treatment ( in good health ). Can anyone recommend a clinic ? We like Spain, and have found one called Manzanera on the internet but can't find anything about it on this forum. many thanks




www.fertilityfriends.co.uk





I don't know about Latvia but have had Estonia recommended. It's very cheap for embryo adoption. I don't know much more than that though. I am nearly 50.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry to know about your negative experiences with Cyprus clinic. I have no personal experiences with Latvian or Estonian clinics, although I came across positive reviews on them. I am happy with results I got with my clinic based in Poland. They are in Gdansk that is very close to Baltic States, and from what I remember they do not limit patients' age. I can recommend prof. Lukaszuk who is said to be one of the best infertility experts if case your situation is complex. However, if you want to get affordable treatment, prices are at the same level in Poland, Czech Rep, Latvia, Estonia, Ukraine, and Russia. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## BabyVacancy (12 mo ago)

miamiamo said:


> Hi, I am sorry to know about your negative experiences with Cyprus clinic. I have no personal experiences with Latvian or Estonian clinics, although I came across positive reviews on them. I am happy with results I got with my clinic based in Poland. They are in Gdansk that is very close to Baltic States, and from what I remember they do not limit patients' age. I can recommend prof. Lukaszuk who is said to be one of the best infertility experts if case your situation is complex. However, if you want to get affordable treatment, prices are at the same level in Poland, Czech Rep, Latvia, Estonia, Ukraine, and Russia. Good luck on your journey.


Thanks Miamiamo, I'm now starting to contact clinics, so the journey begins.....


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

hi now 51 and looking into overseas was looking at north cyprus or poland


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bratislavia have a couple of clinics that treat older women, Iscare go to 52 and repromedica now have an age limit of 54. I have a friend who went to Latina and she is very happy with that clinic.


----------



## BabyVacancy (12 mo ago)

BabyVacancy said:


> Thanks Miamiamo, I'm now starting to contact clinics, so the journey begins.....


Just to update. Someone mentioned the London Egg Clinic and I found they have a clinic only one hour’s drive away from me, so I thought I would give them a go. I have to say the staff are brilliant and really take care of you. The consultant we met on our initial appointment explained everything in easy to understand terminology and we both came out feeling positive.

Fast forward 6 months and after our second attempt we are now 8 weeks pregnant and so excited for what’s to come.


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

BabyVacancy said:


> Just to update. Someone mentioned the London Egg Clinic and I found they have a clinic only one hour’s drive away from me, so I thought I would give them a go. I have to say the staff are brilliant and really take care of you. The consultant we met on our initial appointment explained everything in easy to understand terminology and we both came out feeling positive.
> 
> Fast forward 6 months and after our second attempt we are now 8 weeks pregnant and so excited for what’s to come.


Wow congrats, so you stayed in the uk for yoru ED treatment, and i assume recomend this place, rude qu did it take a while to get your cycle back or is it just the womb lining they work on as i am menopausal too


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

Wow congrats, so you stayed in the uk for yoru ED treatment, and i assume recomend this place, rude qu did it take a while to get your cycle back or is it just the womb lining they work on as i am menopausal too


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

BabyVacancy said:


> Just to update. Someone mentioned the London Egg Clinic and I found they have a clinic only one hour’s drive away from me, so I thought I would give them a go. I have to say the staff are brilliant and really take care of you. The consultant we met on our initial appointment explained everything in easy to understand terminology and we both came out feeling positive.
> 
> Fast forward 6 months and after our second attempt we are now 8 weeks pregnant and so excited for what’s to come.





BabyVacancy said:


> Just to update. Someone mentioned the London Egg Clinic and I found they have a clinic only one hour’s drive away from me, so I thought I would give them a go. I have to say the staff are brilliant and really take care of you. The consultant we met on our initial appointment explained everything in easy to understand terminology and we both came out feeling positive.
> 
> Fast forward 6 months and after our second attempt we are now 8 weeks pregnant and so excited for what’s to come.


This is great to see and read . I’m a teeny bit younger than you , 45 soon . Will be doing de and have 1 own egg embryo . Would be my first . Great to see you had success . Thanks for sharing . How are you feeling ? X


----------



## BabyVacancy (12 mo ago)

ozziechick said:


> Wow congrats, so you stayed in the uk for yoru ED treatment, and i assume recomend this place, rude qu did it take a while to get your cycle back or is it just the womb lining they work on as i am menopausal too


Hi

Yes all done in the UK. They have quite a bank of egg donors, so once you’ve ordered your eggs, then the process begins.

Once I’d had the blood and heart tests back, and my husband’s sperm and blood tests, we were good to go. As I had gone through the menopause I only had to prepare the lining with a couple of weeks medication (no injections thank goodness) and the transfer took place.

Our first attempt didn’t work, so once I stopped the medication and had a ‘period’ to renew the lining, we were able to go again and this time we were lucky.

Having done the travel abroad option, I have to say the London Egg bank was so much easier and less stressful which is key during this time. Having the clinic close by made it convenient and reassuring if we needed any help. The staff are amazing.


----------



## BabyVacancy (12 mo ago)

PDream1980 said:


> This is great to see and read . I’m a teeny bit younger than you , 45 soon . Will be doing de and have 1 own egg embryo . Would be my first . Great to see you had success . Thanks for sharing . How are you feeling ? X


Hi

Thanks and fingers crossed for you. I wanted to share this to give some hope and encouragement to others as I know this is such an emotional journey.

I can’t believe it’s happening and still optimistically cautious but so far so good as first scan showed the sack had formed a baby had a heartbeat! I feel fine just the odd bit of cramp which is normal and I’m enjoying afternoon naps which is common for first trimester but otherwise it’s great.


----------

